

Cloud Servers now with 1TB Free Transfer. $50 Free Trial Coupon expires Saturday - mp99e99
http://www.atlantic.net/blog/2013/05/15/1tb-vps-cloud-servers/

======
mp99e99
Promo Code is 1TBFREE, gets you $50 of Free Usage, it expires in 48 hours.

Enjoy Hacker News!

